# Do females bow coo?



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello!
I have wrote on this board many times regarding my two supposedly female doves. I have had them for over 2 months now and bought them believing they were two females.
They now both bow coo every morning for hours on end. They are very loud and this is precisely the reason I wanted to adopt females and not males.
They take turns mounting each other, they both laugh a lot, they regurgitate food for one another.
They also spend many hours in the late afternoon preening each other and cuddling. 
They haven't laid any eggs, but I don't know their age. 

Please help. Do females bow coo like this? Is there anyway to get the bow cooing to stop? Is there anyway they're just trying to decide who is the dominant dove and once they have it figured out it may end?

Thanks


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Females do make a coo like sound, a little different then the male but similar. I have a male and female that coo to each other all the time. It sounds like you might have a male and female, from what you are describing based on their actions. Does one puff out his chest and spread his tail feathers while moving? If you don't want babies, I would order some fake eggs to replace the real ones just to be on the safe side, if I were in your position. No, they don't stop cooing. If you separate them, it will most likely make them agitated and call out louder trying to find the other.


----------



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes they both puff out their chests, open their tails and stand on their tip toes while walking toward each other. They mount each other quite often which I did not think females did :/
I will definitely be getting some fake eggs just to be safe


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds like you have 2 bonded males. They have accepted each other, as evidenced by their preening and mating. You can either keep the situation as is, with the two males together, or get them each a female. I would not recommend separating them, unless you get them mates, since they have bonded. Make sure they get a lot of exercise if you have them inside.


----------



## hkalcic (Jan 18, 2016)

They seem happy with each other 95% of the time so I will definitely be keeping them together 
They fly around our apartment for a few hours a day and they have a large sized rabbit cage so they seem to be getting a lot of exercise. 
I wish I could get them to quiet down but I guess birds will be birds.


----------

